# Tom Daniel Bad Medicine



## Rondo

Started a new project today. Bad Medicine by Tom Daniel/Monogram.










I was debating what to do next, cleaning up a few parts and scouting for others to do a nice 70 Chevelle. I really have too much other stuff to do though, so I believe another simple showrod will be just the ticket.

I was surprised how much of the body was one piece. I've glued a piece of the floor in. Then there's the roof which is just set in place at the moment and that's it. Got some mold lines to clean up and a little bit of flash on the chrome tree but looks like a quick build.

Not much to see yet so I'd better get back to it.


----------



## Auroranut

One of my all time favourite TD kits!
Is this the latest issue? It's not in Australia yet.

Chris.


----------



## Stangfreak

*One very cool kit...Be sure to show the finished product... Best of luck !!!*


----------



## Rondo

Yes, this is the latest issue. Seems to be showing up on ebay now. It must have just gotten to my LHS. I see that Revell has announced the Vandal for release this year. Yay!

Stangfreak, thanks. Made some good headway last night.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I had a bunch of Tom Daniel's models when I was a kid and this was one of my favorites. I just got this the other day at the hobby shop in Wabash, IN. and I am going to build this thing absolutely box stock. I would like to paint it this time, didn't do that when I had it as a kid. Heck, I didn't paint much of anything until I was in my teens, lol. Testor's Lacquer, Revving Red would look good on it over a gray primer, I'm thinkin'. Panther Pink in the same line of paints might be a close match to the box art though. Keep us posted Rondo!

I'm looking forward to that Vandal coming back out too! I love the Tom Daniel designed stuff. Here is a link to his website: http://www.tomdaniel.com/85_kits/frm_85kits.html


----------



## Rondo

Yeah, I had a lot of TD kits too but now I realize how many I didn't have. 

The pink One Coat Lacquer is about the only color I don't have on hand. Didn't think I'd ever use it, but like you, I thought of it when this kit came out. A lot of guys go with a purple. Still undecided....


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm getting ready to shoot some of the Panther Pink on a piece of the sprue. I will post it up in a little while.

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Rondo, great paint job, it looks like it could not get any better,--dom


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY

*Bad Medicine*

I have built a maroon one and a black one, now with this recent release, may have to try something different.
Russell


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Dom but that is the bare plastic! It IS some pretty good looking plastic. Could be cleared and look nice. There's another option for the list. 

Russell, black sounds like it would really fit the sinister mood of this car. Please show us yours if possible! Either or both.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Testor's Lacquer Panther Pink over white primer on the left, unpainted sprue in the center and Testor's Lacquer Panther Pink over bare sprue on the right.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks for the paint test, Charger. Looks pretty good. Don't know if the LHS will have the MM lacquer line. They have the One Coat line which includes Electric Pink. Actually looks pretty similar.

I sprayed my engine block with Valspar orange enamel last night. It was OK but needed some zing. I sprayed One Coat Fiery Orange over the enamel in 2medium coats with no apparent interaction. These "lacquers" seem to be pretty mild that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61

I'd have to say this is my favorite Bad Medicine build-up (of those I've seen so far, that is). It's been modified somewhat but, in my opinion, it still has the "feel" of Tom Daniel's design.


----------



## Rondo

That is some great work. The Showrods gallery is loaded with it. I had thought about some of those mods (Engine setback, bigger engine, lowering) and about everything he did is an improvement. I kind of like the kit's rear fenders as is though. Mine will stay mostly box stock. First one I've built and all. I may cut the rear coils to lower it slightly. Depends on fender clearance.

This big car could use a bigger engine but ironically, the Chevy small block is pretty nice especially for this genre. Starter and oil filter are molded in (can't be seen after assembly) but the shape and proportions are very good. Even the engine/trans junction is shaped right which is often not the case. This is significant because the area is totally exposed on this kit.


----------



## Zombie_61

When I finally get around to building mine, at the very least I plan to move the engine rearward to the approximate midline of the wheelbase; it just doesn't look quite right being as far forward as Tom Daniel designed it.

The clearance between the rear tires and fenders is pretty tight, so I think you'd have to remove and relocate the fenders if you were planning to drop the rear end any more than 1/16"-1/8". Or maybe make them "floating" fenders like on the Tijuana Taxi. I like the fenders myself, but I'm not crazy about them being molded onto the body.

As for the Showrods gallery, yeah it's loaded with artistry and talent; I get inspired every time I look through it. I can't say I like every custom job presented there, but I certainly appreciate the vision and the amount of work required to get those kits into their various configurations.


----------



## scooke123

Can't wait to get this one - gonna check my LHS this weekend. Looking forward to your WIP shots - thanks for posting!
Steve


----------



## Rondo

Thanks for the interest guys. These kits are a real trip back in time. Glad they went with colored plastic as well. It wouldn't be the same in white.

I spent most of yesterday working on my daughter's 1/1 PT Cruiser. It is back from the dead and I'm back to my Showrod. Progress report to follow.


----------



## Rondo

OK, as I said earlier, life took me away from the model this weekend but I did get a little done. Cleaning up parts and the engine is about done. Just mocked up here. The rear wheels fit the tires better than on the Ice T but are very loose on the axle. No biggy. Overall fit is good.




























Went to the LHS today and they did have a good bit of MM lacquers which I hadn't noticed before. IMHO, they should make them stand out from the MM enamels more. The One Coat Electric Pink lacquer looked way too light in person so Panther Pink it is. Also got Dark Cherry Pearl which looked awesome in some online pics I've seen.


----------



## scottnkat

I've used the dark cherry pearl (as well as the panther pink) myself - they both work very well and look great. In fact, you can see both colors in my garage thread - Genevieve's 2010 Camaro and my Plymouth Prowler.


----------



## Rondo

Ahaa! That's where I saw the Dark Cherry. Made a mental note to look for it but when I get to the LHS all such notes disappear. I believe this is a current GM color. 

Never thought I'd use pink but it's a perfect match on this car. Was Panther Pink a Mopar color?


----------



## scottnkat

Rondo, that I couldn't tell you. I was never one of those guys that knew all the colors for the major manufacturers. But I'm sure someone on this board will have that info for you.


----------



## CorvairJim

"Panther Pink" was one of Mopar's "High Impact" colors back in the early 70's. I forget whichg way the naming went, but as I recall (not being a Mopar authority, just an automotive trivia buff) the same shade was called "Panther Pink" and "Moulon Rouge", depending on whether it was on a Plymouth or a Dodge.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

CorvairJim said:


> "Panther Pink" was one of Mopar's "High Impact" colors back in the early 70's. I forget whichg way the naming went, but as I recall (not being a Mopar authority, just an automotive trivia buff) the same shade was called "Panther Pink" and "Moulon Rouge", depending on whether it was on a Plymouth or a Dodge.


Panther Pink was the Dodge name, Moulin Rouge was the Plymouth name. Same paint and code, just a different name for the different brands. There was a lot of "friendly competition" between the boys at the Dodge design team and the boys on the Plymouth design team. The Duster sold like hot cakes so the Dodge boys had to have the Demon, little things like that.

Here is a little website dedicated to the Panther Pink paint scheme: http://www.pantherpink.com/ . On the right side of that page in a grey window it says "Click here:", if you click there it will open a window and give you a short history lesson on the HIP (High Impact Paint) colors that Ma Mopar had.


----------



## Rondo

That's an interesting site. I suppose a hot pink like this could be controversial on a muscle car.

Checking the Testors site, they have several of the High Impact colors as well as Ford Ultraviolet which I like a lot. If this paint sprays as well as One Coat lacquer, I'll be stocking up on it. Now that I've finally read the label it seems that some if not all colors in the line are a base coat/clear coat system which is a bit different than One Coat. Still that is basically how I use the One Coat anyway so as long as it works....


----------



## SUNGOD

I've only just found out about Bad Medicine but I've got to get me one of these. 

Great looking rod.............and a skeleton too.


----------



## Rondo

Just got the decals on this model. Still needs more clearcoats. 



















The Panther Pink lacquer went on easy enough. Being a 2 stage system, it dries to a medium gloss. There are two coats of clear under the decals. I tried to use the cowl graphics but the first one stuck a little out of place and I couldn't budge it without tearing it up.

Went by the LHS yesterday to look at more of the MM Lacquer System colors and the owner said that the line was being discontinued as was the Boyd's line. There must be a replacement product planned as this will leave a gaping hole in their line up. Perhaps an expansion of the One Coat Lacquer line which would make me ecstatic. Frankly, the Testors lacquers (and hard to get Tamiya lacquers) have made modeling far more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Rondo

Little more progress. Still have to do some shading on the interior.



















My wife says I have to go do something. :wave:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Looking great! I'm not sure if I'm going to paint the top on mine black or not.


----------



## scottnkat

looking darn good


----------



## Rondo

Thanks guys! I'm trying to keep it basic with little or no mods. I did drill out the headers and spray chrome them. I didn't think much about the roof color. Most seem to be black but it would be interesting in body color.

Oh, I notice a mistake I made. The tabs at the top of the arms should go behind the ribcage, in the shoulder blade area. Became more obvious when I did a wash on the bony parts last night.


----------



## scottnkat

s'okay, Rondo - everyone will be so busy checking out the car, they won't even notice the tabs on the skeleton, I'm sure!


----------



## Rondo

Well I hope so. If someone seems to notice I'll try to distract them. "Say, look, a dollar bill in the floor. Must be yours! Yeah, that's Panther Pink by the way...." :tongue:










OT, but I got a kick out of it. My wife took a pic of my daughter and I working on her PT Cruiser a few days ago. As you can see, she really got into it. She wanted her car back and was really a lot of help. Her husband did too and at times they were fighting over who should be under the car.


----------



## CorvairJim

I like it! My daughters both helped me out with car projects in their teenage years, the older one so much so that I ended up giving her the car (a 1960 Corvair sedan that I bought for all of $125 that we were fixing up to be a reliable driver) for her birthday one year! My younger daughter helped me change out the alternator in my 1989 Beretta GT, doing much ofthe work herself. I guess it was more like I helped HER!

(Meanwhile, my son couldn't be bothered... )


----------



## Rondo

"I guess it was more like I helped HER!"

LOL, that's what I was thinking. She'd say "I have smaller hands, let me try it." And it did help. The car is really wrapped around that engine.


----------



## scottnkat

That is so great getting a chance to do stuff like that with your kids! You're a lucky dad


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I own an 02 PT Cruiser and I hate working on that dang thing.


----------



## Rondo

I hear you brother. We lucked out and it was one of the easier fixes. I was sure based on mileage that the timing belt or tensioner had died. If that proved true, my vote would have been to scrap it.


----------



## CorvairJim

Rondo said:


> "I guess it was more like I helped HER!"
> 
> LOL, that's what I was thinking. She'd say "I have smaller hands, let me try it." And it did help. The car is really wrapped around that engine.


I that why my doctor likes me? Because I'm not wrapped too tight? :freak:


----------



## Rondo

Yep, it's job security for him/her. Doctors have a lot of bills.

Being wrapped tight is overrated anyway. I tried it once, didn't like it.


----------



## Rondo

Got her done. Just about straight from the box. No real troubles.




























I have a white paint marker just for tire lettering but it did not want to work. Maybe I'll get the letters done later. 

I think next up will be a Cherry Bomb showrod. That kit holds a special place in my heart. I was very young when I took my savings to the Big Star grocery store and bought it. You could do that in those days. I'm sure I masacred it but remember it looking pretty good. I can only imagine how it would look with paint on the body. To find out is my lofty goal. 

I have some gluebombs which I could work on but scored an open builder kit from ebay. It's on the way and for this build I'd rather have a clean start.


----------



## scottnkat

Looks great! Can't wait to see the Cherry Bomb. I loved that one as a kid and I would like to get ahold of that as well to build as an adult.


----------



## Rondo

Thanks Scottnkat.










Yeah, I loved the original art for the Cherry Bomb. The kit never looked quite like it to me, though. I'll probably make some small changes to try and capture the box art look. I swapped wider MPC slicks onto one of my bombs and that alone is a big help. The tail of the body should probably taper away behind the windshield more but I doubt I'll get that far into it.

A guy on ebay has a case of sealed CBs. They're not cheap but not higher than most new kits either. And they're *buy it now*. :devil:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I loved those Cherry Bombs, they were pretty dang cool!


----------



## Rondo

You got that right!

Got the kit today. Really fast and the guy packed it like fine china. :thumbsup:

Looks like I'll have lots of company through July 4th. Probably won't start till after that. :wave:


----------



## Rondo

Just got power back last night after the storm of Friday night. Many are still without. It's "lucky" that I wasn't planning to do any major modeling because survival in near 100F heat was enough to worry about. Long gas lines, no ice to be had. At least we had water. It makes you think how bad things could get. 

Picked up the AMT White Western Star at the LHS (life was not totally without joy). Nice to see the lineup filling out one by one. The price increased quite a bit from the other recent releases. Makes me wonder what is driving that.


----------



## Schwinnster

Nice job on your Bad Medicine Rondo :thumbsup::thumbsup: That closeup pic of the engine should be on the boxart  Nice looking bones too


----------



## Rondo

Thanks John! Good to see you posting. Hope you're continuing some of those cool builds. I've been slacking.


----------



## s.moe

Hey,, Rondo.....Your Bad Medicine turned out Great.....Very nice work...

Looking forward to seeing what you do with the Cherry Bomb.....

And I'm glad to hear that you got Power again....


----------



## Rondo

You and me both Moe. Nothing like being without the basics for a few days to reset your priorities. I'm sure I'll be back to "normal" soon enough.


----------



## philp

Nice build. I also have been buying up several of the TD kits I did as a kid though this one isn't on my list.

Wonder if Revell would sell me some skeletons to redo the ones in the Rommel's Rod?


----------



## Rondo

It can't hurt to ask. The kit is not that uncommon since it's last (only?) re-issue. There are some good deals and bad deals on ebay right now.


----------



## MadCap Romanian

Bad Medicine looks awesome! I always wanted to get the Cherry Bomb!


----------



## Rondo

I don't know how many times they re-popped the Cherry Bomb (that's sort of a pun isn't it?) but they must have made a million...lucky for us fans. The way Revell is going through the series, we may see another issue soon. Hopefully with the gorgeous original art. :thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn

Well I'll dredge this one up because I just opened the box to mine today. I loved Tom Daniel's cars when I was a kid and have a number of them in my stash as well as five currently completed. I am going to use your pics for assistance in my current build. It turned out great and I hope I can do mine similar justice.


----------

